# playing at the water side



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely piccies indeed. Look like they are having great fun!


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwwwwww, so cute!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

brilliant, looks as if there's good fun being had all round. lol


----------



## sylviajackson (Aug 3, 2011)

Fab pics.


----------

